# 26" Mountainbike für 10 jährigen Jungen



## reimanf (22. Februar 2011)

Hallo Leute,
ich steh vor dem Problem dass ich ein "Alltagstaugliches" bike für meinen Sohnemann möchte.
Der kleine düst am liebsten quer über die Wiesen oder auch mal über die Ramps der Skateboardfahrer. 
Das Rad sollte also sehr wendig sein.
Der Fahrradhändler meines Vertrauens am Ort hat entweder Merida-Bikes oder noch ein Haibike mit nem entsprechend kleinen Rahmen.

Beide liegen so bei ca. 380 euro allerdings ohne Strassenverkehrstauglichen umbau mit schutzblech, ständer, licht und oder Nabendynamo.

Hier jetzt meine Fragen:
soll ich lieber auf den Nabendynamo verzichten und dafür ein LED-licht kaufen? dann spare ich mir auch den aufwendigen umbau für neue räder?

Ist ein Merida-bike besser oder doch lieber das Haibike? 

Grüße aus dem sonnigen schwabenland


----------



## Baby Taxi (23. Februar 2011)

...Cube 

also mein Großer hat ein Cube, würde ich persönlich auch in betracht ziehen.
Ist vom Preis/Leistung auch sehr gut, ggf. würde ich nach einem Vorjahresmdell ausschau halten. Da kann man den einen oder anderen Euro sparen !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reimanf (24. Februar 2011)

danke für die antwort

war gestern bei Fahrrad kaiser in stuttgart
der hat mirn Focus gezeigt was nen guten eindruck machte
wobei letztendlich zählt halt bei den kids die optik
sprich die FARBE der Lackierung.


----------



## pebcak (24. Februar 2011)

Ich würde noch ein Auge aufs Gewicht haben.

Das Komplettrad meines Sohnes (Giant Terrago Disc) wog  in 13,5" 14,7 kg, das geht leichter.


----------



## Radical_53 (25. Februar 2011)

Stehe im Moment vor einem ähnlichen Problem. Was ich bisher bei Versendern und Co. gesehen habe gefiel mir nicht sonderlich. Gar nicht so leicht eine Mischung zwischen "bodenständigem" Preis und spaßfördernden Fahrleistungen zu finden.
Im Moment frage ich mich ob es nicht Sinn machen würde selbst ein Rad aufzubauen. Kostet halt wieder mehr  Will dem Kurzen halt ungern den Spaß mit einem allzu schweren, bockigen Rad nehmen.


----------



## mäxx__ (26. Februar 2011)

So, ich reihe mich auch mal ein.
Mein Junior ist ebenfalls 10 Jahre alt, 152cm "groß" und er braucht auch ein neues, leichtes Bike.

Mein angestrebtes Gewicht liegt bei max. 11kg inkl. Pedale.
Da wird die Auswahl schon recht eng.
Preislich bin ich alerdings auch bereit bis zu 1200  auszugeben!

Jetzt langt sich sicher der ein oder andere an den Kopf, aber, wenn ich weiterhin mit meinem Junior schöne Touren auch in unserem Alpenvorland und z.B Gardasee fahren möchte, kann er keinen "Eisenhaufen" gebrauchen.

Denn nix anderes kriegt man neu für max. 500.- !!!

Er hat bis letztes Jahr ein 24" Hardtail mit 10,3kg gefahren und jetzt muss halt was größßeres aber gleich Leichtes her.

Habe mir mal das STEPPENWOLF TUNDRA Race Hardtail 2010 komp XT SID angesehen; wiegt ca 10,6 kg und kostet als Ausläufer noch 1400.- ...


----------



## pebcak (26. Februar 2011)

Ich würde wohl nach nem kleinen leichten Rahmen schauen und selbst aufbauen. Bei einem Budget von 1200 für ein Hardteil geht das schon. Der Fahrer ist ja auch nicht so schwer, sollte man gute leichte Teile bekommen. 

Ansonsten was kleines gebrauchtes und erleichtern...


----------



## david99 (27. Februar 2011)

OMG 

Müssen denn schon die Jüngsten mit Leichtbau verseucht werden... Für den Anfang zum Lernen / Üben reicht doch wohl was einfaches... wir sind früher auch damit groß geworden, mit nem 10x so teuren Rad entwickelt sich ein Kind auch nich besser, sondern wird höchstens noch früher verzogen und rotzig und will später auch nur das Teuerste...


----------



## Radical_53 (27. Februar 2011)

Es geht halt einfach drum daÃ es kein Rotz ist. FrÃ¼her bekam man ein Rad noch mit normaler Bremse und starr, ein sinnvolles Rad was man fahren konnte und um die 1000 Mark gekostet hat. Heute sehe ich bei 4-600â¬ echt nur Rotz, man muÃ schon GlÃ¼ck haben mal was im Ausverkauf zu finden was was taugt.
1200â¬ sind schon sehr komfortabel, mit 800â¬ rechne ich derzeit aber auch. MÃ¶glichst gar so daÃ man dafÃ¼r dann ein spÃ¤teres Rad (bei ~20cm mehr KÃ¶rpergrÃ¶Ãe) nur durch einen getauschten Rahmen realisiert. SpÃ¤testens dann hat sich der Preis relativiert.


----------



## mäxx__ (27. Februar 2011)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAlso - 1200.-  ist unser gesetztes Limit

Es darf gerne was gebrauchtes und günstigeres, aber auf keinen Fall was "bockschweres" sein.

Wir (Eltern + Sohnemann) möchten gerne GEMEINSAM Touren auch in den Alpen fahren (bis 1300hm); da macht es dann schon Sinn, etwas mehr zu investieren - zumal der jüngere Bruder davon später profitiert.

Zum nur rumdüsen in der Siedlung, fährt der Bub ein "altes HT von der Mama"...

Wir sind z.B. keine Skifahrer und "leisten" uns daher eben hochwertige Räder, auch für die Jungs.


----------



## pebcak (27. Februar 2011)

david99 schrieb:


> Müssen denn schon die Jüngsten mit Leichtbau verseucht werden...



Wir reden hier ja gar nicht von den jüngsten.... 26" und 10 Jahre. Warum da nicht was ordentliches? Warum muss ein "Kinderfahrrad" denn Spielzeug und bockschwer sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cyborg (28. Februar 2011)

david99 schrieb:


> OMG
> 
> Müssen denn schon die Jüngsten mit Leichtbau verseucht werden...


Nicht alle wollen, dass die eigenen Kinder wie der Arni aussehen.


----------



## david99 (28. Februar 2011)

Cyborg schrieb:


> Nicht alle wollen, dass die eigenen Kinder wie der Arni aussehen.



Hör ich da Neid raus  Es gibt auch noch was dazwischen... 

Hast du schon aufm Plastikrad das Radfahren gelernt? Ich denke nicht... Ich finds wesentlich sinnvoller auf einem weniger "tollen" Rad anzufangen, man wächst da eh schnell raus... außerdem lernt man so gleich auch mal was selbst zu machen.


----------



## mäxx__ (1. März 2011)

david99 schrieb:


> OMG
> 
> Müssen denn schon die Jüngsten mit Leichtbau verseucht werden... Für den Anfang zum Lernen / Üben reicht doch wohl was einfaches... wir sind früher auch damit groß geworden, mit nem 10x so teuren Rad entwickelt sich ein Kind auch nich besser, sondern wird höchstens noch früher verzogen und rotzig und will später auch nur das Teuerste...



Zum Üben haben unsere Jungs übrigens auch mit "stinknormalen" Kinderrädern angefangen.

Das 20" Scott Radical z.B. wiegt ca. 12kg - und das für 5-7jährige, die ca. 20kg-28kg wiegen.
Stell das mal in Relation und übertrage das dann auf Erwachsene vs. Bike...;


----------



## Cyborg (1. März 2011)

david99 schrieb:


> Hast du schon aufm Plastikrad das Radfahren gelernt? Ich denke nicht...


Nein, aber *jetzt* fahre ich mit einer 160mm Gabel und nicht mit 60mm SID. Müssen die Kinder mit Steinzeittechnik gequält werden, nur weil wir daaaaaamals mit den Stahlpanzern unterwegs waren? Mein Kleiner hat mit einwenig "getuntem" Islabike CNOC angefangen, war auch nur Alu.


----------



## david99 (1. März 2011)

Cyborg schrieb:


> Nein, aber *jetzt* fahre ich mit einer 160mm Gabel und nicht mit 60mm SID. Müssen die Kinder mit Steinzeittechnik *gequält* werden, nur weil wir daaaaaamals mit den Stahlpanzern unterwegs waren?


Genau das iss was mich ankotzt: Heute iss ALLES was wir damals hatten schlecht, sche1sse, unbrauchbar... obwohl wir damals glücklich waren dass wir es hatten. Sorry, aber das iss sowas von bescheuert, dieses Denken...


----------



## Radical_53 (1. März 2011)

Freilich hat man sich damals drüber gefreut und es war sicher auch nicht alles Mist. Viel eher find ich halt daß heut die Sachen, die so viel kosten wie das was wir damals hatten, hauptsächlich Mist sind.
Dazu kommt man halt an verschiedenen Dingen fast nicht mehr vorbei, Stichwort Scheibenbremse und Federgabel. Mein Denken ist dann daß ich lieber was Ordentliches habe als "Hauptsache alles dran" und es ist nur Murks.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## david99 (1. März 2011)

Radical_53 schrieb:


> Freilich hat man sich damals drüber gefreut und es war sicher auch nicht alles Mist. Viel eher find ich halt daß heut die Sachen, die so viel kosten wie das was wir damals hatten, hauptsächlich Mist sind.


So isses. 

Das erste Rad was ich geschenkt bekommen hab war ein BMX - starr natürlich und mit Felgenbremse... ich hab mich damit gefühlt wie der Pabst himself ^^ Kann nicht behaupten dass mir damals was gefehlt hat.


Radical_53 schrieb:


> Dazu kommt man halt an verschiedenen Dingen fast nicht mehr vorbei, Stichwort Scheibenbremse und Federgabel.


Darüber lässt sich streiten.


----------



## dubbel (1. März 2011)

seh ich genauso: beiken hat damals auch spass gemacht, und es war vollkommen wurscht, mit welchem material.


----------



## david99 (1. März 2011)

Da stand grad noch mehr, dass die Erwachsene beim Rad-Kauf denken Vorjahres-Modell usw. geht sowas von garnich, das wird dann auf die Kinder projiziert...

Fand ich gut, so läuft das meist ab...


----------



## Radical_53 (1. März 2011)

Wurscht mit welchem Material war es auch damals nicht. Es gab halt nur auch nicht so viele Alternativen und nicht so viele gute Teile. Ich für meinen Teil kann zudem noch sagen daß ich auch nix über einem gewissen Level kannte weil hier niemand mit sehr teuren oder guten Rädern herum fuhr.
Wenn ich mir z.B. mein damaliges MTB beschaue und überlege, was an einem teuren MTB anders war, im Nachhinein... es war hauptsächlich leichter und schaltete besser, schön aber braucht man nicht zwingend.
Nur welchen Grund habe ich heut noch ein Rad ohne Federgabel aufzubauen und mit Felgenbremse? 
Ich denk es mir halt so daß das Rad z.B. jetzt mit 10 gut paßt, bis ~12 gefahren werden kann, dann aber auch nur einen neuen (größeren) Rahmen bekommt und wieder zwei Jahre fahrbar ist. Wenn ich überlege wie die Kinderräder schon nach 1-2 Jahren aussahen oder bedenke daß mein damaliges MTB nach einem halben Jahr im Wald schrottreif war (hab es länger gefahren aber dann eben intensiv trainiert) dann kaufe ich lieber was Anständiges. 
Keine Fox, kein XTR, kein Plastikgelump aber halt auch kein Stahlrahmen mit Felgenbremse, den Sinn sehe ich nicht.


----------



## BikerDad (1. März 2011)

dubbel schrieb:


> seh ich genauso: beiken hat damals auch spass gemacht, und es war vollkommen wurscht, mit welchem material.



wenn Du von damals schreibst, von welcher Zeit reden wir denn da?

Wenn ich mich an meine Kindheit erinnere und die Altersspanne der Kinder nehme um die es sich hier meist dreht war das bei mir so von 1981 ( 5 Jahre ) bis vielleicht 1988 ( 12 Jahre ) . In dieser Zeit hatte ich mit 7 Jahren mein erstes Klappfahrrad ( DDR-Kind ), das fahren war geil, aber wenn es bei uns bergrunter, bzw berghoch ging konnte man meist nur absteigen. Aber vermisst hat man nichts, es gab ja nichts anderes. 
Ich kann mich nun auch nicht erinnern, dass meine Eltern zu mir mal gesagt haben los wir fahren MTB es geht ab in den Wald. 
Der Sport steckte ja noch in den Kinderschuhen, bzw. war noch gar nicht nach Europa rübergeschwappt. 

Nun gibt es diesen Sport, bzw. dieses Freizeitvergnügen, man hat die Möglichkeiten und diese werden genutzt. Wir Eltern wollen die Kinder dafür begeistern, manchmal klappt es manchmal nicht.

In den Fällen hier geht es meist ums Gewicht, da es ja um Kinder geht und wir wollen, dass sie uns beim Radeln freudestrhlend begleiten und nicht rumheulen. Oder wir wollen dass sie sagen los Papa Mama lasst uns Rad fahren gehen. 

Aber dass Kindern nun weniger Kraft haben aber gleich schwere oder schwere Räder beim Ausflug durch die Gegend fahren muss doch auch euch einleuchten.

Was hier die wenigsten sagen werden ist:

Schau mal leicht - teuer - geil und nur mit so einem Rad kannst du dich fortbewegen!


Hier gehts um leicht. 
Hinzu kommt halt das Schrauben was einem Erwachsenen dann auch Spass macht. 


"Da stand grad noch mehr, dass die Erwachsene beim Rad-Kauf denken Vorjahres-Modell usw. geht sowas von garnich, das wird dann auf die Kinder projiziert...

Fand ich gut, so läuft das meist ab... "

Totaler Quatsch, da es meist mehrere Entscheidungsträger gibt klassisch:
Vater Mutter Kind und ein Konsens gefunden werden muss. 
Verallgemeinert gesagt Mutter = Geld; Kind = Farbe; Vater = Technik

manchmal auch anders, aber Kind = Farbe. 

In den Läden steht ja meist das neuste Modell einer Reihe oder nicht?

David99 bei wie vielen Fahrradkäufen zwischen Kindern und Eltern warst Du dabei? Kaufst Du dir ein Auto mit 45 PS? Kommst auch überall mit hin, 100 PS müssen nicht sein. 

Wenn alle so denken wir Ihr beiden Dubbel  und Du, dann würde es ja keinen Fortschritt geben. Warum fährst Du kein BMX mehr ? Weil Du dich entwickelt hast und die Technik nutzt die angeboten wird. So machen das viele hier auch. Hast nun bestimmt Scheibenbremse mit Federgabel vieleicht sogar vollgefedert

Davon mal ganz abgesehen, diese sinnlosen Diskussionen hatten wir schon oft genug hier.

Grüße Dirk


----------



## david99 (1. März 2011)

BikerDad schrieb:


> Wenn alle so denken wir Ihr beiden Dubbel  und Du, dann würde es ja keinen Fortschritt geben.


So ein Schwachsinn schon wieder... ich arbeite in einer Branche in der Fortschritt essentiell ist.

Kann ich auch: Alle Porsche-Fahrer haben nen kleinen Schwanz. Alle Blondinen sind dumm. Alle Wessis sind eingebildet und können nix.



BikerDad schrieb:


> Warum fährst Du kein BMX mehr ?


Weils zu klein und zu langsam iss. Ale Kind iss sowas aber völlig Wurst. Ich spiele auch mit dem Gedanken mir wieder eines anzuschaffen.



BikerDad schrieb:


> Hast nun bestimmt Scheibenbremse mit Federgabel vieleicht sogar vollgefedert


Nein ich (und mindestens 90% aller Hobby-/Freizeitfahrer) brauche keine Scheibenbremsen. Die Notwendigkeit ist einfach nicht gegeben.


----------



## BikerDad (1. März 2011)

Zitat von david99  
So ein Schwachsinn schon wieder... ich arbeite in einer Branche in der Fortschritt essentiell ist.

Leider hast Du nicht geschrieben in welcher Branche Du arbeitest, ich habe lediglich aus Deinen Aussagen hiergeschlußfolgert.

Zitat
Kann ich auch: Alle Porsche-Fahrer haben nen kleinen Schwanz. Alle Blondinen sind dumm. Alle Wessis sind eingebildet und können nix.

Das verstehe ich nicht, aber mit dem Schw.-Wort scheinst Du`s ja zu haben.

Zitat
Weils zu klein und zu langsam iss. Ale Kind iss sowas aber völlig Wurst. Ich spiele auch mit dem Gedanken mir wieder eines anzuschaffen.

So Reden nur Leute die keine Kinder haben oder mit diesen nicht in der Natur unterwegs sind. Man passt sich seinem Hobby bestmöglich und im Rahmen seiner Möglichkeiten an. 

Wenn das Rad zu groß oder zu klein ist, die Brmesen nicht richtig funktionieren oder die Griffe nicht weit genug an den Lenker heranreichen müssen diese Dinge angepasst werden, das geschieht dann meist auf Nachfrage durch Kunden beim Hersteller, dass heisst es gibt Bedarf beim Kunden und der hat sich zuvor gebildet, dies geschieht z.B. hier, bzw in der Praxis, da sind wir wieder beim fahren.
Aber auch hier lese ich herraus, dass du von Thema Kindern und Radeln keine Ahnung zu haben scheinst, bzw. dich nicht eingehend damit beschäftigt hast.

Zitat BMX
Weils zu klein und zu langsam iss. Ale Kind iss sowas aber völlig Wurst. Ich spiele auch mit dem Gedanken mir wieder eines anzuschaffen.

So Reden nur Leute die keine Kinder haben oder mit diesen nicht in der Natur unterwegs sind. Man passt sich seinem Hobby bestmöglich und im Rahmen seiner Möglichkeiten an. 

Wenn das Rad zu groß oder zu klein ist, die Brmesen nicht richtig funktionieren oder die Griffe nicht weit genug an den Lenker heranreichen müssen diese Dinge angepasst werden, das geschieht dann meist auf Nachfrage durch Kunden beim Hersteller, dass heisst es gibt Bedarf beim Kunden und der hat sich zuvor gebildet, dies geschieht z.B. hier, bzw in der Praxis, da sind wir wieder beim fahren.
Aber auch hier lese ich herraus, dass du von Thema Kindern und Radeln keine Ahnung zu haben scheinst, bzw. dich nicht eingehend damit beschäftigt hast.

Sehr allgemein gehalten. Die 10 Prozent sind dann die Hobby-Downhiller? 
In Bezug auf Kinderräder gebe ich Dir recht, aber manchmal hat man keine anderen Möglichkeiten zb. beim Verbauen einer ordentlichen Federgabel - da ist nämlich auch Bedarf, es gibt aber kaum gescheites für 20 - 24 Zoll was auf das geringe Gewicht anspricht.

So nun kannst Du dir wieder einige Sätze herrauspicken und antworten.

Was ist nun mit vollgefedert? Hast Du oder nicht?
Was ist mit dem Fahrradkauf? Warst schon oft dabei oder nicht?
Das Auto?

Mit dem BMX düst Du dann aber nicht durch den Wald oder? oder musst bei den anderen mithalten, oder in den Bergen hoch und runter fahren. 

Dirk


----------



## david99 (1. März 2011)

Zitieren iss nich deine Stärke? Du hast deine Aussagen einfach in meine Zitate reingeschrieben... sowas kann bös in die Hose gehen, siehe Dr. KTzG...


Ich arbeite in der IT-Branche.

Mit den 10% könnte hinkommen.

Ich habe sowohl ein vollgefedertes, als auch ein starres MTB. Mit letzterem fahr ich momentan am liebsten.

Ich war nicht oft beim Fahrradkauf dabei, gelegentlich. Darum gehts auch nicht, sondern um die Einstellung wie sie sich in diesem Thread zeigt.

Was iss mit welchem Auto?

Bestimmt werd ich das BMX auch ma im Wald usw. ausprobieren, wenn ich denn eines haben sollte.


----------



## BikerDad (1. März 2011)

ja da ist mal kurz was schiefgegangen, dass hat aber nun nichts mit den letztendlichen Aussagen von mir zu tun ich habs geändert.

Die Einstellung in diesem Treahd zeigt doch, dass bedarf von Eltern gegeben ist ihren Kindern etwas ordentliches und auch leichtes zu kaufen oder aufzubauen - oder lese ich hier falsch?

Die Einstellung hier änderst Du mit Deinen pauschalen Aussagen auch nicht. Da muss schon etwas fundiertes kommen, dass bedeutet, Du hast Dich entweder schon mal mit der Materie beschäft, weil du Händler bist und Kinderräder verkaufts oder eben selbst mit Kinder bikender Vater bist. 

Beides scheint nicht der Fall zu sein, daher kann man Dich und deine Aussagen in diesem Teil des Forums schwer für voll nehmen.

Mit den Scheibenbremsen war eher spöttich gemeint und ich will gar nicht anfangen mit wieviel fährst Du und wo fährst du, da es um Kinderräder geht und ich dir mit meiner Aussage nur zeigen wollte, dass auch du den Fortschritt annimmst und einfach pauschal eine Gruppe ( Kinder )ausgrenzt, welche gegebene Möglichkeiten nicht nutzen sollen.


----------



## Cyborg (1. März 2011)

david99 schrieb:


> Genau das iss was mich ankotzt: Heute iss ALLES was wir damals hatten schlecht, sche1sse, unbrauchbar... obwohl wir damals glücklich waren dass wir es hatten. Sorry, aber das iss sowas von bescheuert, dieses Denken...


Du sollst das alles nicht so eng sehen. Mal abgesehen davon, dass du mir "dieses Denken" irgendwie untergeschoben hast.  Klar waren wir froh unsere Stahlpanzer zu haben und das Biken hat auch tierisch Spaß gemacht. Aber heutzutage sehe ich keinen Grund den Kindern 20 Kg Fahrrad zu kaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## david99 (1. März 2011)

BikerDad schrieb:


> Mit den Scheibenbremsen war eher spöttich  gemeint und ich will gar nicht anfangen mit wieviel fährst Du und wo  fährst du, da es um Kinderräder geht und ich dir mit meiner Aussage nur  zeigen wollte, dass auch du den Fortschritt annimmst und einfach  pauschal eine Gruppe ( Kinder )ausgrenzt, welche gegebene Möglichkeiten  nicht nutzen sollen.


Ganz im Gegenteil, ich grenze sie nicht aus sondern beziehe sie ein. Das  erste Fahrrad - die Eltern kaufen was Teures und denken sie tun ihren  Kindern was Gutes.

Früher gabs in der DDR Werkunterricht... heute sind die Kinder zu dumm nen Fuchsschwanz zu bedienen.

Ein "nicht so tolles" Rad iss viel sinnvoller für den Lernprozess und um  den Kindern zu zeigen wie was funktioniert. Wenn man was kaputt geht - Sche1ss drauf, kein Verlust. Im Prinzip isses genauso  wie mit den Computern - die Eltern kaufen das teuerste Teil und glauben  sie machen was Richtiges - wenn die 2000 EUR Kiste denn mal nicht läuft  iss das Geschrei groß. Mit nem billigen PC wärs genauso gelaufen... Ich  bin noch mit nem 386er aufgewachsen und hab von Anfang an gelernt wie  was läuft.



Cyborg schrieb:


> Aber heutzutage sehe ich keinen Grund den Kindern 20 Kg Fahrrad zu kaufen.


Gibts denn wirkich Kinderräder die so schwer sind


----------



## dubbel (1. März 2011)

david99 schrieb:


> Das  erste Fahrrad - die Eltern kaufen was Teures und denken sie tun ihren  Kindern was Gutes.


eben.  
und noch viel dämlicher als dieses komponenten-gewichse finde ich die tatsache, dass hier jemand unwidersprochen darüber nachdenkt, ein deutlich zu großes erwachsenenbeik für sein 10jähriges kind zu kaufen. 

da sieht man eben, was man mit geld NICHT kaufen kann...


----------



## david99 (1. März 2011)

Ob das Kind mit dem Rad zufrieden iss oder rumheult liegt einzig an der Erziehung, nich daran ob das Rad 1kg zu schwer oder leicht iss 

Iss genau son Schwachsinn wie mit den Markenklamotten.



@BikerDad:

nochma wegens Kinder: ich hab kein eigenes, allerdings hat meine Freundin eine Tochter an deren Erziehung ich auch teilhabe. Ich hab auch ihr erstes Rad beschafft.


----------



## pebcak (1. März 2011)

david99 schrieb:


> Ein "nicht so tolles" Rad iss viel sinnvoller für den Lernprozess und um  den Kindern zu zeigen wie was funktioniert. Wenn man was kaputt geht - Sche1ss drauf, kein Verlust. Im Prinzip isses genauso  wie mit den Computern - die Eltern kaufen das teuerste Teil und glauben  sie machen was Richtiges - wenn die 2000 EUR Kiste denn mal nicht läuft  iss das Geschrei groß. Mit nem billigen PC wärs genauso gelaufen... Ich  bin noch mit nem 386er aufgewachsen und hab von Anfang an gelernt wie  was läuft.
> 
> 
> Gibts denn wirkich Kinderräder die so schwer sind



Ich hab mit nem MC80 aufgewachsen, mein Sohn hat heut trotzdem einen ordentlichen Rechner und programmiert immerhin seit er 6 ist. 

Das erste Kinderrad von ihm wog deutlich über 10kg. Sein letztes "Spielzeugrad" deutlich über 15. Sind aber auch Stahlpanzer gewesen und unkaputtbar. 


dubbel:

10jährige können sehr wohl schon 26" Räder fahren bei passender Körpergrösse und Fahrfertigkeit fahren. Wir reden hier auch nicht von Erstradlern. Mein Sohn fährt zB Rad seit er 4 ist und geht dem Bike entsprechend um... ich war mit 10Jahren schon bei 1,60m Körpergrösse. Geh bitte nicht von Zwergen wie Dir aus.


----------



## dubbel (1. März 2011)

pebcak schrieb:


> 10jährige können sehr wohl schon 26" Räder fahren bei passender Körpergrösse





mäxx schrieb:


> Mein Junior ist ebenfalls *10 Jahre *alt, *152cm* "groß" und er braucht auch ein neues, leichtes Bike.
> ...
> Habe mir mal das *STEPPENWOLF TUNDRA *Race Hardtail 2010 komp XT SID angesehen


in größe S ist das oberrohr 575 mm lang.
das war einem kollegen mit > 1.70m zu groß.


----------



## pebcak (1. März 2011)

Ich sagte auch nicht "auf jedes 26" Rad". Muss man schon sehr genau schauen, was wir aber aufgrund dämlicher Metadiskussionen nicht können.


----------



## dubbel (1. März 2011)

dann lies dir nochmal den beitrag von mir durch, den du kritisierst. 
um dich und deine tolle kindheit ging es an keiner stelle. 
ich beziehe mich ganz konkret auf das thema hier, auf das, was mäxx schreibt, und darauf, was ihm geantwortet wird.


----------



## pebcak (1. März 2011)

Du beziehst Dich auf david99. Ich bezieh mich auf ihn und deine dämlichen Pauschalaussagen. Ich habe ihm bereits geantwortet einen _kleinen_ leichten Rahmen zu holen. Es gibt einige 13" & 13,5" Rahmen für Frauen die gut kindergeeignet sind. Nun troll Dich bitte woanders.


----------



## Radical_53 (1. März 2011)

Hab meinen Junior gerade gestern vermessen wo die Frage bzgl. Größe aufkam. Sowohl bei der "Anprobe" als auch laut Canyon Rechner (nicht daß ich da grad was kaufen wöllte) paßt ihm ein ~550er Oberrohr bei einem 15-16" Rahmen. Da ihm die Handschuhe meiner Frau passen werden auch dieselben Brems-/Schaltgriffe wie bei ihr funktionieren und in Reichweite sein.
Wenn man dann das Kind nicht einfach nur vollwirft sondern am Prozess teilhaben läßt (das hört nicht beim Aussuchen sondern beim Bezahlen auf! Stichwort Spardose) dann haut sowas wie ich finde sehr gut hin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mäxx__ (2. März 2011)

Moin die Herren,

noch ist bei uns nix fix;

Welches Rad mein sohn schlussendlich bekommt, hängt natürlich von einer Probefahrt ab (wegen der OR-Länge, ne) und bye the way - der junge Mann möchte sein Kommuniongeld von 2010, dass er extra aufgespart hat, in sein Rad investieren.
Er beteiligt sich in einem nicht unerheblichen Maß an dem Kauf.


Nochmals zur Diskussion: 

Es sind nicht alle Kinder gleich; das soll heissen, es gibt Kinder, die mit 10 Jahren einfach nur ein Rad brauchen, um damit zum nächsten 
Bolzplatz zu fahren und es gibt eben Zehnjährige, die sich aufs Tourenbiken mit Mama und Papa freuen.
Für die erstgenannten Kinder würde ich auch ein günstiges, Strassenverkehr taugliches Rad ordern.

Für die zweitgenannten Kinder (dazu zähle ich relativ viele, deren Eltern eben auch gerne biken) macht es eben schon Sinn ein höherwertiges, leichtes und damit meist auch um ein Vielfaches teureres Rad zu kaufen.


----------



## Radical_53 (2. März 2011)

So sehe ich das auch. Wenn man mit "Kind und Kegel" auch mal mehrere Stunden auf dem Rad unterwegs sein will, ohne daß der Großteil aus Pausen besteht, dann kann es bei entsprechendem Interesse Sinn machen da ein entsprechend "besseres" Rad zu kaufen.

Um zum ursprünglichen Thema zurück zu kommen:

Bisher denke ich an ein Rad was grob mit SLX und Ritchey-Teilen sowie so einem oder ähnlichem Rahmen aufgebaut würde: http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k325/a41061/zr-team-rahmen.html
Dazu z.B. solche Laufräder: http://www.actionsports.de/de/Laufr...uro-911-Laufradsatz-white-Limited::29706.html
Bei der Gabel bin ich noch nicht schlüssig (sollte ein einfaches Modell, möglichst in mattschwarz sein, kein Suntour und Co.), mal sehen was sich da noch an Gelegenheiten auftut.


----------



## Cyborg (2. März 2011)

david99 schrieb:


> Gibts denn wirkich Kinderräder die so schwer sind





> Aber heutzutage sehe ich keinen Grund den Kindern 20 Kg 13-15 Kg  Fahrrad zu kaufen.


Besser so?


----------



## david99 (2. März 2011)

Cyborg schrieb:


> Auch nicht die 13-15 Kg "leicht" sind.


WTF 

Könntest du den Satz mal bitte umformulieren? Und dabei drauf achten dass der Satz Subjekt, Verb und Objekt enthält? Danke


----------



## mäxx__ (10. März 2011)

Damit der Fred hier nicht untergeht, die News:

Habe am Rosenmontag mit meinem Sohn unseren BikehÃ¤ndler aufgesucht, da ich einen Wink erhalten hatte, bzgl. "Radl fÃ¼r Flo".

Er hatte einen Trek 8000- Rahmen aus Neuteilen aufgebaut.

Daten:
- Rahmen 39,5cm =15,5"
- SLX-XT-Mix
- SID TEAM Gabel
- Avid Elixir 5 
- Anbauteile Bontrager
- Felgen  Bontrager Duster (2100g) getauscht gegen Bontrager RXL (1670g)
- Gewicht vorher 11,2 kg jetzt 10,77 kg
Unser Preis, (da Rahmen ein Auslaufmodell und nur 9-fach) statt 1699.-â¬ nur 900,-â¬

Fakten:


----------



## octane1967 (11. März 2011)

Na da wünsch ich dem Flo mal viel Spaß - den wird er wohl haben mit diesem echt guten Deal! Meine inzwischen 11jährige (ca. 154 cm, langbeinig) fährt auch einen 15" Herrenrahmen. Und mittlerweile nutzen wir die 40er-Sattelstütze weidlich aus; Sitz und Lenkerhöhe sind fast auf gleich. Verdammt, ich muss die 152er-Kurbel echt gegen eine 170er tauschen ...

Das Trek hat jedenfalls Komponenten, wo es später auch Sinn machen kann, alles außer dem Rahmen mitzunehmen und bei Bedarf nach nächster Rahmenhöhe für 3-400 auf ein Fully upzugraden. Steht bei uns langfristig auch an.

PS: Wer mit ausgesucht, mitgezahlt und mitgeschraubt hat ist viel stolzer auf seinen Bock. Und meist auch viel sorgsamer im Umgang damit. Kann doch nur gut sein ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pan Tau (16. März 2011)

mäxx schrieb:


> Damit der Fred hier nicht untergeht, die News:
> 
> Habe am Rosenmontag mit meinem Sohn unseren Bikehändler aufgesucht, da ich einen Wink erhalten hatte, bzgl. "Radl für Flo".
> 
> ...



Das Bike sieht klasse aus, das Gewicht ist niedrig, der Preis ok und Flo wird sicherlich 'ne Menge Freude damit haben 

Allzeit gute und sichere Fahrt!


----------



## mäxx__ (16. März 2011)

also die ersten 55km haben Flo + Bike hinter sich und (bis auf den Sattel - wird noch getauscht), ist er sehr glücklich.


----------



## octane1967 (16. März 2011)

Mein Mädel fährt einen billigen XLC-Sattel - habe ich für 6,95 bekommen. Das Ding ist zwar kein Leichtgewicht (sub 300g), aber bequem. Die Kids haben halt noch keinen Arsch in der Hose, da ist Polsterung wichtiger als Gewicht ...

EDIT: Der hier ist es http://www.bikestore.cc/jugendsattel-24zoll-saj02-schwarz-hidensitypolster-p-115038.html


----------



## Linzlover (16. März 2011)

Wo wir grad beim Thema sind - hab hier noch nen Individualaufbau für Kinder von 110 bis 150cm Körpergröße stehen, mit 26"-Laufrädern:

http://www.kettenoeler.com/privat/maxx-bike/

LG, Linzlover


----------



## Pan Tau (17. März 2011)

Linzlover schrieb:


> Wo wir grad beim Thema sind - hab hier noch nen Individualaufbau für Kinder von 110 bis 150cm Körpergröße stehen, mit 26"-Laufrädern:
> 
> http://www.kettenoeler.com/privat/maxx-bike/
> 
> LG, Linzlover



Ein wirklich interessanter Individualaufbau! Was wiegt das Bike denn?


----------



## FlyingScotsman (17. März 2011)

Linzlover schrieb:


> Wo wir grad beim Thema sind - hab hier noch nen Individualaufbau für Kinder von 110 bis 150cm Körpergröße stehen, mit 26"-Laufrädern:http://www.kettenoeler.com/privat/maxx-bike/
> LG, Linzlover


Bin ganz begeistert! Mit Starrgabel: Super. Genau so ein hätte ich vor 2 Jahren für meine Tochter gebraucht.


----------



## Linzlover (17. März 2011)

Pan Tau schrieb:


> Ein wirklich interessanter Individualaufbau! Was wiegt das Bike denn?



Muss ich morgen mal wiegen. Ich schätze um die 12 Kilo, da das kein ausgesprochener Leichtbau ist. Soll ja auch stabil sein!


----------



## Linzlover (17. März 2011)

FlyingScotsman schrieb:


> Bin ganz begeistert! Mit Starrgabel: Super. Genau so ein hätte ich vor 2 Jahren für meine Tochter gebraucht.



Als das Rad ursprünglich aufgebaut wurde war a) der Bengel noch etwas klein, so dass wir die niedriger bauende Starrgabel genommen haben, und b) ist das Rad so sowohl leichter als auch robuster.

Es hilft Dir nicht wirklich wenn ich jetzt verrate, dass der Rahmen schon länger unbenutzt war?


----------



## Sentilo (18. März 2011)

Noch ein Tipp am Rande:

Die 14 Zoll großen Cube Attention (Modell 2010) gibt's beim Rabe für 599 statt 899 Euro: 

http://www.rabe-bike.de/hardtails.html

Mit Manitou-Luftgabel, XT-Schaltung, Magura Disc steht das ganz anständig da. Wir haben schon eins reserviert für unseren ... ja: Achtjährigen.


----------



## Baby Taxi (14. April 2011)

@mäxx: schickes Bike 

@Sentilo: Gute Wahl, ich habe ein Cube Acid aufgebaut 

Hier mein Bike (sorry, das Bike von meinem "Großen"), wird morgen fertig 
Cube Acid 2010 14" mit ein paar kleinen Änderungen -->
- Gabel gegen eine Mosso Stargabel
- Lenker gegen einen FSA OS-190 gekürzt
- Vorbau gegen ein Hussefelt 40mm
- Griffe gegen Korkgriffe
- Sattel gegen Selle Italia Filante
- Mäntel gegen Nobby 2,25 und xxl Schläuche
- Sattelstütze gekürzt
- Schnellspanner gegen Mounty Axles
getauscht.

Neues Gewicht 10,9 kg; Kosten <600 da viele Teile vorhanden waren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Linzlover (14. April 2011)

Zitat von *Linzlover* 

 
_Wo wir grad beim  Thema sind - hab hier noch nen Individualaufbau für Kinder von 110 bis  150cm Körpergröße stehen, mit 26"-Laufrädern:

http://www.kettenoeler.com/privat/maxx-bike/

LG, Linzlover

_


Pan Tau schrieb:


> Ein wirklich interessanter Individualaufbau! Was wiegt das Bike denn?



11,5 Kilo.

Ist jetzt in der Bucht...


----------



## Radical_53 (14. April 2011)

Was ich seit einem Besuch bei H&S jedem empfehlen kann: Nicht nur messen sondern effektiv auch "aufsitzen" lassen und Probe fahren  
Vorab hatte ich mit den Daten von meinem Junior eine Rahmengröße von 15-16" errechnet. Auf einem 16" Rahmen bei Radon saß er dann auch schon perfekt, viel Spielraum für später war aber nicht mehr. Wie es ausschaut gibt es jetzt einen 18" Rahmen zum 11. Geburtstag


----------



## Rüdiger (27. April 2011)

mäxx schrieb:


> Radl für Flo".
> 
> Er hatte einen Trek 8000- Rahmen aus Neuteilen aufgebaut.
> 
> ...


----------



## octane1967 (27. April 2011)

Hallo Rüdiger,

Gott erhalte dir deinen Optimismus, was die 5 Jahre anbelangt. Mein Töchterlein war 142 bei 9,5 Jahren und ich dachte, das 38er-Bike mit 26"-Rädern wird ihr locker 3 Jahre passen: Inzwischen ist sie 11,5 bei 156cm und fährt die 40cm-Sattelstütze auf Maximalauszug. Für den Herbst und Winter kann ich mich schon mal nach einem Rahmen zwischen 42 und 44 cm umschauen.

Aber definitiv ein schöner Aufbau, das Rocky!


----------



## Radical_53 (27. April 2011)

Mit knapp 10 Jahren schon auf einem Element zu sitzen ist mindestens dekadent 
Bzgl. Größe ist das halt ein "gefährliches" Alter. Ein flacher Rahmen ist nie verkehrt da man den auch später noch zum "Spielen" nutzen kann, ein zu kurzer Rahmen aber hätte wohl schnell ausgedient.


----------



## pebcak (27. April 2011)

Rüdiger schrieb:


> Verbesserungsmöglichkeiten, die mir noch aufgefallen sind:
> leichter Felgen - leider gibt es kaum leichte 24'' Felgen - ich suche noch 2x Alex Youth, die sollten noch einiges an Gewicht gegenüber der verbauten Sun Rhyno Felgen bringen.



Kürzere Kurbel.


----------



## octane1967 (27. April 2011)

Ja, pebcak, meine ist bis vor zwei Wochen eine 152mm-Kurbel gefahren. Denn egal, was ich an Berechnungsgrundlage Kind vs. Erwachsener (170/175 Kurbel) herangezogen haben - Schuhgröße, Unterschenkellänge, Oberschenkellänge - immer bin ich bei 152 gelandet, nie auch nur in der Nähe der 165 mm. Bei Körpergröße 142 wohlgemerkt. Deshalb fährt sie jetzt erst die 170er.


----------



## Rüdiger (1. Mai 2011)

octane1967 schrieb:


> Ja, pebcak, meine ist bis vor zwei Wochen eine 152mm-Kurbel gefahren. Denn egal, was ich an Berechnungsgrundlage Kind vs. Erwachsener (170/175 Kurbel) herangezogen haben - Schuhgröße, Unterschenkellänge, Oberschenkellänge - immer bin ich bei 152 gelandet, nie auch nur in der Nähe der 165 mm. Bei Körpergröße 142 wohlgemerkt. Deshalb fährt sie jetzt erst die 170er.



Hallo,
danke für den Tipp mit der kürzeren Kurbel, wie hast du die Kurbel "berechnet"?

Ich hatt nur geschaut, das sie das Knie über der Mitte des Pedals hat - das passt soweit ganz gut.
Wir waren übrigens gerade im bikeurlaub in Südtirol und konnten einige trails  HM fahren -sah ganz gut aus.


Grüße

Rüdiger


----------



## An der Alb (7. Mai 2011)

Wir haben für unseren 10-jährigen Flo was von der Stange gekauft. Preis war 385  anstatt 429  inkl. Deore-Schaltwerk. 

Heute waren wir das erste mal unterwegs und er ist stolz wie Bolle. Mal abwarten wie lange er bei der Sache bleibt. Luft nach oben ist bei dem Bike ja immer noch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

